# Accounting, bookkeeping software



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I have been told by my tax accountant that they will no longer be able to get my account information from my quicken 2008, so I need to upgrade to new software.

What accounting software do you use?

Years ago I tried Intuit Quickbooks, and did not like it; I thought it was to complicated for my pea brain, and it did not really work all that well for my construction business way back then in the late 90's early 2000's.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Not sure in the US but Canada you can update quicken to newer versions. You can't do it in one shot on the oldest versions, have to read their help but I think my quicken 2005 had to go to 2009 then 2012 then could be updated to the newest.

I will say I didn't like the new ones so I'm still running quicken home and business 2005.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Quickbooks ProPlus 2020, is what I have. Presently the jury is still out, seems tho old goat hasn't taken to learning to use like he should.  I like my Excel spreadsheets and paper check register. Seems old habits are sometimes more comfortable.

My other business is converting to Quickbooks, so I will be 'forced' to learn more IF I want to stay on top of the P/L stuff (which would be a wise decision I do believe  ).

Larry


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

If my CPA notifies me he won't accept my Quicken records for IRS then I'll just stop sending in a tax return.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I personally hate quick books, I've tried it numerous times and hate it more every time. I took my paper spreadsheets and entered them into Excel.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> If my CPA notifies me he won't accept my Quicken records for IRS then I'll just stop sending in a tax return.


It is not that they won't accept Quicken, it is that my their program will not be able to import my 2008 version. Upgrading would not be a problem on my computer, but it would be for dads. Still running Vista on his computer; I am thinking it would be cheaper to get him a new computer.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

CowboyRam said:


> It is not that they won't accept Quicken, it is that my their program will not be able to import my 2008 version. Upgrading would not be a problem on my computer, but it would be for dads. Still running Vista on his computer; I am thinking it would be cheaper to get him a new computer.


Or a 'newer' computer, I'm a fan of a computer that's 1-2 years old, just coming off a lease. These are usually business class machines (and have business Windows). You can get a lot of machine/software for the buck. IMHO

Larry


----------

